# Help me identify these parts...



## my_tdi_is_blue (Jun 1, 2007)

Hello.








I've strayed from the A4 B5 forum. I bought these wiper arms from eBay, advertised as arms for a 2002 A6. The trouble is they don't look like standard fitment to me. I don't know how you A6 people do things, but here are some pics:
















Part numbers are:
4B2 955 407 C
4B2 955 408 C
What I want to know is do they take those flat "Aero" wiper blades? Are they indeed a slightly different fitment to the norm?
Thanks.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Help me identify these parts... (my_tdi_is_blue)*

Yes those are for Aero wipers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The wiper clips in to the lump on the end in your 2nd pic, then there is a locking cover that holds it in place. Mine are off the car so if you need more pics lmk and I'll get some tomorrow.
Mikki x


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Help me identify these parts... (my_tdi_is_blue)*

Hey Tdi
Found it here: http://www.vagcat.com
Looks like it fits on the Allroad 2002
http://www.vagcat.com/epc/cat/...88367/
I did not look any further so it might fit on others. I will look at mine tonight to see what the "head" looks like. If memory serves... it doesn't always...







The head on the picture does look like the aero blades.
I let you know.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Help me identify these parts... (Massboykie)*

you can only buy those wiper blades from the dealer. Nobody I have found makes them aftermarket (bosch, anco ect...)


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Help me identify these parts... (Slimjimmn)*

They aren't expensive though. Only a little more than Bosch spoiler blades http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

